# [DISCUSSION] CM9/ICS Work in Progress



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread is meant for discussion of the in progress ICS port for the Nook Color.

*Updates*
If you want updates on the progress you can check this post and fattire's post immediately folllowing this. We'll both be posting updates periodically here.

You can also follow me on twitter @dalingrin
You can follow fattire @ fat__tire
Please don't ask me for ETAs or status updates. I will post them as I post them









*Source code*
Device source code will be temporarily hosted on fattire's github @ http://github.com/fa...evice_bn_encore

*Things to expect*
Nothing









*Things not to expect*
*Fully accelerated composition of the UI - this is not likely and may be dependent on 3rd party closed source EGL libs getting updated
*Accelerated video playback and overlay - This has changed quite a bit and may take some time to get working
*Polished release soon - Don't ask, don't tell


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

update-cm-9.0-0-encore-emmc-sneakpeek1-fullofbugs.zip
md5: 85294ad91e2601beb737cf723b9fb9d6
(note this URL is likely to change)

Note: You are advised NOT to try to install this. This update.zip will **overwrite** as in erase whatever data you have on your emmc, so if you are trying this, you are advised to back it up first so you can recover. Install entirely at your own risk, and do a factory wipe first. This software is likely to be terrible and cause problems including permanent data loss, hair loss, and/or the destruction of your property and the death of your pets. You assume all risks involved in your use-- or even attempted use-- of this file. I disclaim any and all responsibility for your decision to try it.

*** Really. This build is buggy. It is a work-in-progress. It is only a snapshot of where things stand right now, and it's possible it'll never go further. ***

If you need assistance, you must rely on each other.

I am also releasing a first pass at a how-to-build walkthrough. It is available here:

walkthru (rough draft)

This doc will be updated and evolve with your input. It is meant to help people feel confident that they can build an operating system from scratch, and hopefully encourage them to participate, learn, and even make contributions.

You may be asking, where is the issue queue? There is no issue queue. You are on your own here.

here's what's working:

* bluetooth (only pairing is confirmed)
* wifi (full it seems but it's brand-new to the kernel so who knows how stable anything is)
* backlight
* accelerometer
* improved stability (but not perfect)
* gapps
* setcpu/overclock
* real data usage info (not stubbed out)
* battery levels/charging
* physical menu button
* touchscreen
* 3d games

For sure not working yet:

* sound
* video
* full 2d acceleration (esp on complex web pages)
* usb gadget (ie, mounting your sdcard to your computer)
* screenshots
* build system (to auto-create upgrade.zips)
* rotation is goofy
* bluetooth is pretty much untested (though it's been paired)
* some apps crash or go black
* the "open apps" softbutton doesn't work
* and much much more

These things may/may not be added at some point in the future. You should have no expectations that they will. Anyone who asks for an ETA for something or other gets collectively stoned by the crowd.

I'm sometimes on #nookcolor in freenode.

Thanks to keyodi, unforgiven512, arcee, toastfch, d0nk`, dalingrin, nemith, the rest of the cm team/TD, and anyone else who I've forgotten. We stand on the shoulders of giants.

Again, don't install this. And please don't "rom" this (as in change the font or background) and then ask for donations for your "hard work". This is a preview of a work in progress, not a final product, and it's not meant for people to use day-to-day. Don't be a dick. Thanks.
--------------------screenshots---------------------










About screen, wifi scanning, & bluetooth....


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

Exciting! Why did you break wifi (or just bluetooth)? Can't wait.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. Awesome Dal!


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I had a lot of things going actually-- sd card was mounting, bluetooth was working... and then... I dunno. I rebuilt and it was gone.

I have to retrace my steps and figure out what's up. The NC actually uses the 2.6.35 bluetooth module I backported into 2.6.32, so hopefully when there's time I can try to figure out why it's freaking now when it was working so awesome before. I paired it to my laptop and everything as you see above.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Fattire: I see your latest commit says something about uim-sysfs already being in the tree. But I don't see hardware/ti/wpan in the current CM manifest. And I just added it into my D3 ICS build I'm working on. Are you guys using a different manifest for NookColor? (Dal's post doesn't specify)


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Not by the computer for another hour maybe. For now pull in wpan and wlan and whatnot from gb branch if its missing. I think its there tho but I can check soon. Will prolly need to rm -rf wl1721_softap or whatever as I haven't pulled it from boardconfig.

There are other minor caveats... one of the external projects openvpn maybe is currently busted (and unneeded)... graphics can be fixed via a frameworks/base patch... touchscreen is currently tweaky (dal to fix manana I think) and I have some more device checkins waiting to be tested/built and pushed tonight I hope when I get home.

Cheers


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome. I cant wait to see the first alpha, keep up the good work


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.


Not sure where it went- I can't remember if I put it here myself or if maybe it was added to the manifest then pulled later or what but anywayyyy-- https://github.com/C...ardware_ti_wpan -- there's no ics branch yet so just clone it into place.

If there was any confusion btw, you should be using CM9's manifest, not AOSP. There's no local_manifest.xml or anything as it's ideally going to all be cm9, but we're pretty early in the process. glx will require patches as I said to frameworks/base but I have to check into that.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

...

*Update*:

So update on progress tonight

* misc fixes
* got wifi working for keyodi
* got glx working for keyodi
* fixed bluetooth pairing again. Ran into trouble trying to send a file connection refused (111) or something like that.
* got freecpu working, needed to chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su and also add Superuser.apk-- but now overclocked to Dalingrin's cm7 settings. It feels pretty good.









(that's actually set to highest stepping but it's not currently maxed out)

* quadrant runs-- looks fast to me-- but bombed out on the network part at the end:

E/c*.a*.q*.c*.c*.Abstrac*( 4126): Failed to retrieve benchmark score
E/c*.a*.q*.c*.c*.Abstrac*( 4126): java.net.SocketException: socket failed: EAFNOSUPPORT (Address family not supported by protocol)

So I don't have a score. Not that Quadrant is particularly valuable. but the staircase works, the planets spin, etc.

















Prolly won't work on it most of tomorrow.. just sayin'. Dalingrin will tho hopefully and keyodi too.

BTW, dalingrin-- temporary fix for wifi: assuming you use WPA-PSK, push this into /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf as the default in the device needs to be fixed manana:


```
ctrl_interface=tiwlan0<br />
update_config=1<br />
<br />
network={<br />
        ssid="your_ssid"<br />
        psk="your_password_in_plaintext"<br />
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK<br />
        priority=1<br />
}
```
Finally, if recovery.c tanks out, it's the last commit I made tonight. Sorry. I didn't think it was going to build it. Just back out changes to that file.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

wow that was fast. will this be the 1st ics tablet.


----------



## newellj79 (Nov 16, 2011)

Really excited about this. I'm using the tp full time now, letting my wife drive the NC. We may have to switch if any type of working build becomes available.


----------



## nicatronTg (Nov 19, 2011)

Always good to hear, I honestly didn't expect the nook to be able to run ICS at all with how bad the driver situation has been.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Quick update... some egl fixes... and

The big effort the last two days has been w/the kernel. After MANY hours of f'ing up, I finally got the appropriate netfilter working in 2.6.32 which means I can finally finish stuff like this:










That's a 1543 fwiw. I'm guessing it can do better. But whatever.

Gapps works too. Like Maps...










Gmail (with multiple panes/fragments)...










Market...










And the tablet apps install directly to the tablet from the web market. No questions or difficulty...



















Neat. So here's what's working:

* bluetooth (only pairing is confirmed)
* wifi (full it seems but it's brand-new to the kernel so who knows how stable anything is)
* backlight
* accelerometer
* improved stability (but not perfect)
* gapps
* setcpu/overclock
* real data usage info (not stubbed out)
* battery levels/charging
* physical menu button
* multitouch (two points)
* 3d games (not sure how well, but some games work decently)

Not working yet:

* sound (dalingrin's gonna start this I think. Arcee has code to support legacy drivers I believe.)
* video
* full 2d acceleration (esp on complex web pages)
* usb gadget (which means screenshots too I think)
* build system (to auto-create upgrade.zips)

I'm pushing up most of what I have at the moment, including the test kernel-- I'll try to check that in tomorrow but it's a mess. It's been an all-night effort, so I'm sure stuff that I think works great will turn out to be a total dud when people actually try it.

I also wrote up a "how to build" walk-thru a couple days ago. But it'll need to be updated.


----------



## boomn (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all your hard work. That Gmail tablet version screenshot alone makes me want to hug you


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

fattire said:


> Quick update... some egl fixes... and
> 
> The big effort the last two days has been w/the kernel. After MANY hours of f'ing up, I finally got the appropriate netfilter working in 2.6.32 which means I can finally finish stuff like this:
> 
> ...


The "how to build" would be nice, I've been meaning to learn. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Here.

update-cm-9.0-0-encore-emmc-sneakpeek1-fullofbugs.zip
md5: 85294ad91e2601beb737cf723b9fb9d6
(note this URL is likely to change)

Note: You are advised NOT to try to install this. This update.zip will **overwrite** as in erase whatever data you have on your emmc, so if you are trying this, you are advised to back it up first so you can recover. Install entirely at your own risk, and do a factory wipe first. This software is likely to be terrible and cause problems including permanent data loss, hair loss, and/or the destruction of your property and the death of your pets. You assume all risks involved in your use-- or even attempted use-- of this file. I disclaim any and all responsibility for your decision to try it.

*** Really. This build is buggy. It is a work-in-progress. It is only a snapshot of where things stand right now, and it's possible it'll never go further. ***

If you need assistance, you must rely on each other.

I am also releasing a first pass at a how-to-build walkthrough. It is available here:

walkthru (rough draft)

This doc will be updated and evolve with your input. It is meant to help people feel confident that they can build an operating system from scratch, and hopefully encourage them to participate, learn, and even make contributions.

You may be asking, where is the issue queue? There is no issue queue. You are on your own here.

For sure not working yet:

* sound
* video
* full 2d acceleration (esp on complex web pages)
* usb gadget (ie, mounting your sdcard to your computer)
* screenshots
* build system (to auto-create upgrade.zips)
* rotation is goofy
* bluetooth is pretty much untested (though it's been paired)
* some apps crash or go black
* the "open apps" softbutton doesn't work
* and much much more

These things may/may not be added at some point in the future. You should have no expectations that they will. Anyone who asks for an ETA for something or other gets collectively stoned by the crowd.

I'm sometimes on #nookcolor in freenode.

Thanks to keyodi, unforgiven512, arcee, toastfch, d0nk`, dalingrin, nemith, the rest of the cm team/TD, and anyone else who I've forgotten. We stand on the shoulders of giants.

Again, don't install this. And please don't "rom" this (as in change the font or background) and then ask for donations for your "hard work". This is a preview of a work in progress, not a final product, and it's not meant for people to use day-to-day. Don't be a dick. Thanks.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the sneak peek.

I'm sure it's best to wipe for as much as a trouble free experience as possible but I installed, didn't wipe and everything is working as expected - all my apps still present. This team is very talented!

Edit: want to say, don't be like me kids, make sure to wipe

It's much better after wiping...


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

Another thanks for the little peek into cm9! Amazing work you guys are doing.

Having fun booting it up!


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

any video ? teaser trailer.


----------



## fmkaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Besides audio not working, and odd superuser settings crash, its awesome for a preview!


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

Added some screenshots to the top along with instructions on how to make your own.


----------



## fmkaiba (Jul 8, 2011)

Reflashing the super user package from rom manager solves the issue with superuser force closing when you open the SU settings.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

I followed your how to build, and when doing 'repo sync -j16' it gets errors when trying to connect to github.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> I followed your how to build, and when doing 'repo sync -j16' it gets errors when trying to connect to github.


github may be having problems (?)... I'd try again and see if they fix it..

Otherwise it could be a connection issue on your end...


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

fattire said:


> github may be having problems (?)... I'd try again and see if they fix it..
> 
> Otherwise it could be a connection issue on your end...


I think it could be github, anything from Google comes over fine.

"fatal: Unable to look up github.com (port 9418) (Name or service not known)"


----------



## newellj79 (Nov 16, 2011)

Doesn't sound like your problem but I had to go all the way down to -j4 to get the sync to finish. Took two days to figure it out.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> I think it could be github, anything from Google comes over fine.
> 
> "fatal: Unable to look up github.com (port 9418) (Name or service not known)"


Could be a dns issue (?)


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

fattire said:


> Added some screenshots to the top along with instructions on how to make your own.


your the man.

Nook Color - ics preview/cm7 nightlies
Bionic - dhacker29&#39;s ics/stock


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

fattire said:


> Could be a dns issue (?)


I don't know, but when I did 'repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b gingerbread' (to see if that would work, not being ICS) Everything went through except at the end I got
'error.GitError: fat-tire/android_device_bn_encore rev-list ('^b16286a3a007902636e0671a17033ddacf970c1d', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad object b16286a3a007902636e0671a17033ddacf970c1d'

Is this on my end?


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> I don't know, but when I did 'repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b gingerbread' (to see if that would work, not being ICS) Everything went through except at the end I got
> 'error.GitError: fat-tire/android_device_bn_encore rev-list ('^b16286a3a007902636e0671a17033ddacf970c1d', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad object b16286a3a007902636e0671a17033ddacf970c1d'
> 
> Is this on my end?


If you didn't use the local_manifest.xml overlay in .repo, then it's probably freaking out because there is no ics branch in the official cm repository... that would be my guess.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

fattire said:


> If you didn't use the local_manifest.xml overlay in .repo, then it's probably freaking out because there is no ics branch in the official cm repository... that would be my guess.


I created a local_manifest.xml from what you provided. I'll try again later, making sure I did everything right.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

_4.0.3 in effect._

Some updated build instructions for 4.0.3 and beyond.

You need to go to *vendor/cm* and run *get-prebuilts* which replaces *get-rommanager* (I guess there are two now)

other fixes:

_if you're using ubuntu 11.10--_

(NOTE: THIS HAS BEEN REVISED FOR CLARITY)

Go to /external/mesa3d/src/glsl/linker.cpp b/src/glsl/linker.cpp

Find the lines (maybe around 67 or so) that look like this:


```
<br />
#include <cstdio><br />
#include <cstdarg><br />
#include <climits><br />
```
And add the following to the end:


```
<br />
#include <stddef.h>
```
^ just the one line. Do not remove any lines; just add the above, save, and go back to building. Also, in this case the # is actually part of the line you want to add. it's not a prompt or anything. So the final result will look like this:


```
<br />
#include <cstdio><br />
#include <cstdarg><br />
#include <climits><br />
#include <stddef.h><br />
```
etc.

And I'm also going to update the local_manifest.xml I've been recommending to replace Trebuchet (the CM launcher that breaks at the moment) with AOSP's original launcher2. Thanks nemith for pointing this out.

Also I'm updating the build walkthrough I have on google docs with the above.


----------



## Vader699 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am using Linux-Mint 12

I followed the walkthrough and when building I get this:

/usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/mkbootfs_intermediates/mkbootfs.o] Error 1
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

I then tried lunch and cm-encore-userdebug was not an option

You're building on Linux

Breakfast menu... pick a combo:
1. full-eng
2. cm_crespo-userdebug
3. cm_crespo4g-userdebug
4. cm_p4tmo-userdebug
5. cm_p4vzw-userdebug
6. cm_p4wifi-userdebug
7. cm_maguro-userdebug
8. cm_p920-userdebug
9. cm_p970-userdebug
10. cm_p990-userdebug
11. cm_p999-userdebug
12. cm_pyramid-userdebug
13. cm_smb_a1011-userdebug
14. cm_toro-userdebug
15. cm_wingray-userdebug
... and don't forget the bacon!

so I chose 1 and it still broke I then added #include <stddef.h> to the linker.cpp and tried it all again with no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Sorry if this has been brought up before.


----------



## Vader699 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I figured it out 64 bit Linux Mint needs a lot of 32 bit libraries installed. Now when booting the setup wizard crashes and I can't get past it.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Vader699 said:


> Well I figured it out 64 bit Linux Mint needs a lot of 32 bit libraries installed. Now when booting the setup wizard crashes and I can't get past it.


Ah, that's why mine wouldn't work. I've switched to building in Ubuntu, as most guides are written for Ubuntu 10.x I'll see later tonight if this works.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

When I do ./extract-files.sh

```
<br />
[email protected]:~/android/system/device/bn/encore$ ./extract-files.sh<br />
860 KB/s (196044 bytes in 0.222s)<br />
434 KB/s (54624 bytes in 0.122s)<br />
869 KB/s (553636 bytes in 0.621s)<br />
884 KB/s (635260 bytes in 0.701s)<br />
720 KB/s (170796 bytes in 0.231s)<br />
380 KB/s (47776 bytes in 0.122s)<br />
169 KB/s (14344 bytes in 0.082s)<br />
869 KB/s (346196 bytes in 0.388s)<br />
729 KB/s (229204 bytes in 0.306s)<br />
906 KB/s (558240 bytes in 0.601s)<br />
411 KB/s (51764 bytes in 0.122s)<br />
671 KB/s (139200 bytes in 0.202s)<br />
632 KB/s (117696 bytes in 0.181s)<br />
483 KB/s (65668 bytes in 0.132s)<br />
891 KB/s (675820 bytes in 0.740s)<br />
170 KB/s (12860 bytes in 0.073s)<br />
757 KB/s (234040 bytes in 0.301s)<br />
473 KB/s (54168 bytes in 0.111s)<br />
781 KB/s (241404 bytes in 0.301s)<br />
955 KB/s (1186676 bytes in 1.212s)<br />
420 KB/s (66228 bytes in 0.153s)<br />
717 KB/s (122000 bytes in 0.166s)<br />
916 KB/s (255832 bytes in 0.272s)<br />
937 KB/s (1010508 bytes in 1.052s)<br />
856 KB/s (493560 bytes in 0.562s)<br />
941 KB/s (968820 bytes in 1.004s)<br />
749 KB/s (217084 bytes in 0.282s)<br />
972 KB/s (1017416 bytes in 1.021s)<br />
839 KB/s (531576 bytes in 0.618s)<br />
191 KB/s (16230 bytes in 0.082s)<br />
603 KB/s (111752 bytes in 0.180s)<br />
402 KB/s (50468 bytes in 0.122s)<br />
891 KB/s (727260 bytes in 0.796s)<br />
729 KB/s (136560 bytes in 0.182s)<br />
975 KB/s (1280948 bytes in 1.281s)<br />
195 KB/s (14152 bytes in 0.070s)<br />
429 KB/s (53548 bytes in 0.121s)<br />
830 KB/s (239292 bytes in 0.281s)<br />
920 KB/s (784460 bytes in 0.831s)<br />
358 KB/s (48756 bytes in 0.132s)<br />
988 KB/s (2534016 bytes in 2.502s)<br />
701 KB/s (209648 bytes in 0.291s)<br />
759 KB/s (266440 bytes in 0.342s)<br />
917 KB/s (444084 bytes in 0.472s)<br />
460 KB/s (38180 bytes in 0.080s)<br />
298 KB/s (31176 bytes in 0.101s)<br />
928 KB/s (771540 bytes in 0.811s)<br />
339 KB/s (42292 bytes in 0.121s)<br />
72 KB/s (5384 bytes in 0.072s)<br />
628 KB/s (144780 bytes in 0.224s)<br />
437 KB/s (70920 bytes in 0.158s)<br />
560 KB/s (93456 bytes in 0.162s)<br />
230 KB/s (21692 bytes in 0.091s)<br />
636 KB/s (132452 bytes in 0.203s)<br />
980 KB/s (834492 bytes in 0.830s)<br />
543 KB/s (95504 bytes in 0.171s)<br />
707 KB/s (120200 bytes in 0.165s)<br />
616 KB/s (134184 bytes in 0.212s)<br />
547 KB/s (91448 bytes in 0.163s)<br />
705 KB/s (188984 bytes in 0.261s)<br />
293 KB/s (30196 bytes in 0.100s)<br />
295 KB/s (34100 bytes in 0.112s)<br />
779 KB/s (240384 bytes in 0.301s)<br />
464 KB/s (68016 bytes in 0.142s)<br />
589 KB/s (152852 bytes in 0.253s)<br />
167 KB/s (14204 bytes in 0.082s)<br />
776 KB/s (240384 bytes in 0.302s)<br />
436 KB/s (50548 bytes in 0.113s)<br />
401 KB/s (50520 bytes in 0.122s)<br />
631 KB/s (144712 bytes in 0.223s)<br />
784 KB/s (307320 bytes in 0.382s)<br />
219 KB/s (18628 bytes in 0.082s)<br />
472 KB/s (42288 bytes in 0.087s)<br />
564 KB/s (59836 bytes in 0.103s)<br />
552 KB/s (91416 bytes in 0.161s)<br />
750 KB/s (161564 bytes in 0.210s)<br />
788 KB/s (130720 bytes in 0.161s)<br />
190 KB/s (14056 bytes in 0.071s)<br />
461 KB/s (38232 bytes in 0.080s)<br />
596 KB/s (128380 bytes in 0.210s)<br />
474 KB/s (88124 bytes in 0.181s)<br />
285 KB/s (29988 bytes in 0.102s)<br />
193 KB/s (14204 bytes in 0.071s)<br />
453 KB/s (38196 bytes in 0.082s)<br />
512 KB/s (85344 bytes in 0.162s)<br />
771 KB/s (136544 bytes in 0.172s)<br />
339 KB/s (42284 bytes in 0.121s)<br />
817 KB/s (204308 bytes in 0.243s)<br />
327 KB/s (34088 bytes in 0.101s)<br />
699 KB/s (146124 bytes in 0.203s)<br />
449 KB/s (38216 bytes in 0.083s)<br />
730 KB/s (140672 bytes in 0.188s)<br />
543 KB/s (73272 bytes in 0.131s)<br />
590 KB/s (109936 bytes in 0.181s)<br />
0 KB/s (35 bytes in 0.038s)<br />
87 KB/s (6446 bytes in 0.071s)<br />
0 KB/s (31 bytes in 0.072s)<br />
664 KB/s (165804 bytes in 0.243s)<br />
220 KB/s (19190 bytes in 0.084s)<br />
104 KB/s (7681 bytes in 0.071s)<br />
982 KB/s (847131 bytes in 0.841s)<br />
740 KB/s (277019 bytes in 0.365s)<br />
90 KB/s (7590 bytes in 0.081s)<br />
113 KB/s (8457 bytes in 0.072s)<br />
98 KB/s (7333 bytes in 0.072s)<br />
890 KB/s (426716 bytes in 0.468s)<br />
276 KB/s (26576 bytes in 0.093s)<br />
548 KB/s (91862 bytes in 0.163s)<br />
204 KB/s (15443 bytes in 0.073s)<br />
921 KB/s (470275 bytes in 0.498s)<br />
107 KB/s (8122 bytes in 0.073s)<br />
802 KB/s (358774 bytes in 0.436s)<br />
remote object '/system/lib/libaudiopolicy.so' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/lib/libaudio.so' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/lib/libasound.so' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/lib/liba2dp.so' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/lib/hw/alsa.omap3.so' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/init/hda' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/init/00main' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/init/help' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/init/default' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/init/info' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/init/test' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/surround51.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/surround41.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/default.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/dmix.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/modem.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/side.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/front.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/iec958.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/surround50.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/surround40.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/surround71.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/dpl.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/dsnoop.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/rear.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/pcm/center_lfe.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/cards/aliases.conf' does not exist<br />
remote object '/system/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf' does not exist<br />
```
This happens, any ideas?
Also, when I do repo sync I get this

```
<br />
[email protected]:~/android/system$ repo sync<br />
Fetching projects:   0% (1/245)  error: '/home/chssmsterwnook/android/system/.repo/repo/.git/clone.bundle' does not look like a v2 bundle file<br />
fatal: Could not read bundle '/home/chssmsterwnook/android/system/.repo/repo/.git/clone.bundle'.<br />
```
Is that a problem?

Edit: Okay, this isn't working, can you compile the most recent build for us?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

For those having problems compiling the build. Here's one I compiled yesterday (Jan 9)

http://db.tt/nqLdtScx


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> For those having problems compiling the build. Here's one I compiled yesterday (Jan 9)
> 
> http://db.tt/nqLdtScx


Unless it's just me, this is horizontal unless an app forces it vertical. Thanks though! 
Edit: Never mind, it's a Trebuchet setting. 
Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Unless it's just me, this is horizontal unless an app forces it vertical. Thanks though!
> Edit: Never mind, it's a Trebuchet setting.
> Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


Yea, lol I forgot to mention that auto rotation isn't enabled by default.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Fattire + 1 for the poem!

Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## TSAElement (Jun 17, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> For those having problems compiling the build. Here's one I compiled yesterday (Jan 9)
> 
> http://db.tt/nqLdtScx


Anyone possibly provide a gapps zip? I'd love to have the market









Scratch the request, found a zip over on XDA.


----------



## Samiam303 (Dec 7, 2011)

For those who're interested, I'm running a nightly build thread over at XDA. I'll start one here too soon, but here's a link in the meantime: 
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1444943


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow great job... I can't wait to potentially have ics on the nook color

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> Wow great job... I can't wait to potentially have ics on the nook color
> 
> Sent from my DROID2


Lol, "potentially"? Just go to Sam's thread and flash it. Better yet learn how to build it. It's way fun!


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a new nook color owner, I have had mine for about a week, I rooted and am currently enjoying the 02102012 build of *MiRaGe** (cm7)*

But obviously ICS is the next step... I never had wanted or thought I would have a nook color or any tablet for that matter.... I am just trying to find ways to use it etc atm. I have no clue how to compile my own builds but the idea does sound fun, I have been addicted to flashing and tinkering since having my G1 and then D2, atm its a race then for me to see shich device I own can run a smooth cm9 build on it


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I am a new nook color owner, I have had mine for about a week, I rooted and am currently enjoying the 02102012 build of *MiRaGe** (cm7)*
> 
> But obviously ICS is the next step... I never had wanted or thought I would have a nook color or any tablet for that matter.... I am just trying to find ways to use it etc atm. I have no clue how to compile my own builds but the idea does sound fun, I have been addicted to flashing and tinkering since having my G1 and then D2, atm its a race then for me to see shich device I own can run a smooth cm9 build on it


Ikr?


----------

